# Another Tinc morph



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Can anyone identify this morph?

Here's the Image:









Here's the URL:
http://www.regalreptile.com/tinc dart 6-25.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

That looks to me like a giant orange with minimal orange. Or posible an (infer)alanis. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

I think the camera it was taken with may have distorted the colors a bit. Looking at the sphagnum moss at the bottom which looks alittle pinker than the normal beige color i would also say alanis, tafelburg, or ollimarie.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I thought the pattern looked a lot like my oelemari but didn't think so because of the orange.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

*weygoldt*

i think it is a D. tinctorius weygoldt because i have a pic on my poster that the frog looks very similar to this one


----------

